# Social Justice Photography Assignment



## caitlind (May 22, 2012)

I have an assigment due at the end of the semester on any social justice issue. Youre sopposed to choose an issue and take four pictures, each one representing a different point of view on the subject. All i can come up with are the usual overdone issues.. an example being teen pregnancy, (POV1: the pregnant teen  POV2: person trying to help/parent  POV3: other teen involved and POV4: unborn baby/society). Anyone have any ideas concerning a unique social justice issue that could be shot creatively/originally?


----------



## gsgary (May 22, 2012)

Drugs, gang culture, homelessness, Repossession,


----------



## KmH (May 22, 2012)

Texting while driving, women high school teachers seducing male pupils, pants worn with the waist very low, baseball hats worn backwards/sideways, apparently trying to hide (look like a gangster?) in plain sight by wearing a hoodie.


----------



## Ysarex (May 22, 2012)

Drive across the bridge.

Joe


----------



## snowbear (May 22, 2012)

Discrimination, teen suicide, gay marriage rights, corporate greed, religious conflict/intolerance.

Look up "Ball of Confusion" by the Temptations - it is still very current.


----------



## cabledawg (Jun 13, 2012)

This might be difficult to get photos given your location, but illegal immigration is a very excellent social justice topic.  Immigrants coming into a country to reap the benefits of said country, but the simple act of entering illegally has them at odds from the start.  It's a quandry (sp?); do you deny them a better life and punish them as criminals or allow them to break the law and forego all proper procedures for legal residence simply because they desire a higher standard of living? I'm not going to state my political standing on the this, but its a very touchy subject for most folks in North America.  Very polarized in that there is not much room for a grey area, only black and white.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jun 13, 2012)

cabledawg said:


> This might be difficult to get photos given your location, but illegal immigration is a very excellent social justice topic.  Immigrants coming into a country to reap the benefits of said country, but the simple act of entering illegally has them at odds from the start.  It's a quandry (sp?); do you deny them a better life and punish them as criminals or allow them to break the law and forego all proper procedures for legal residence simply because they desire a higher standard of living? I'm not going to state my political standing on the this, but its a very touchy subject for most folks in North America.  Very polarized in that there is not much room for a grey area, only black and white.



Thats not really an issue in Canada.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Jun 13, 2012)

KmH said:


> Texting while driving, women high school teachers seducing male pupils, pants worn with the waist very low, baseball hats worn backwards/sideways, apparently trying to hide (look like a gangster?) in plain sight by wearing a hoodie.



Is this a list of ideas, or a list of things that drive you crazy? haha

To the OP. Immigration is a hot button issue here in the states. As well as the war on drugs. Not sure about Canada.


----------



## Designer (Jun 13, 2012)

caitlind said:


> Anyone have any ideas concerning a unique social justice issue that could be shot creatively/originally?



Sorry, I can't think of any, as my brain won't allow it.  I might suggest, however, for you to take a subject that has been "discussed" in your class.  Or ask your local community organizer for suggestions.  And why does it have to be "unique"?  I'm sure that there is no example of "unique" available, unless you invent one.


----------



## dextr (Jun 19, 2012)

more controversial the topic,the better it is...
can even choose highly controversial topics like racial discrimination.just have to portray it in an impartial manner.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jun 19, 2012)

The mob creating fake olive oil...


----------



## jeterisagirl (Jun 21, 2012)

Not sure off the top of my head what the shots would be but an issue that is hot in the states right now and is often compared to Canada is universal healthcare.


----------



## northierthanthou (Jun 21, 2012)

I wouldn't sweat whether or not it's overdone. Sometimes you have a novel idea; sometimes you don't. Go with what seems most compelling to you.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jun 21, 2012)

I really don't see the relationship between social justice and teen pregnancy...

American healthcare could be a good subject but you are in Canada and should use a Canadian subject. The first one that came to mind is the priest on Vancouver Island who tried to help his indian parishioners by exposing the "nazi" style abuse they were put throught by the catholic church and the Canadian government. By now he may be dead. But if he is still alive, he would be a very good subject.

Portraits of him with his (impossible to find) book, his parishioners, etc.

What are you studying anyway?


----------



## ScubaDude (Jun 23, 2012)

Pick up a copy of "Brave New World." It's full of examples of social justice.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 23, 2012)

repossession would be interesting. not sure how you'd get in though.


----------



## chuasam (Jun 23, 2012)

gsgary said:


> Drugs, gang culture, homelessness, Repossession,


*cough* Cliche *cough*


----------



## chuasam (Jun 23, 2012)

KmH said:


> women high school teachers seducing male pupils


 I don't see why it's a big deal though. When I was in HighSchool, I spent half the time wishing that would happen (to me).


----------

